# Celebrate Christmas and New Year with Expense Tracker 2.0



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

Expense Tracker 2.0 ready to celebrate this Christmas and New Year with 130,000+ highly delighted customers around the globe. Are you Ready?

Expense Tracker 2.0 is a mobile application which enables its user's to track their expenses and to manage their savings at the same time. The interactive user interface with simplified functions enables any individual to experience the expense tracking journey.

Expense Tracker 2.0 is 100% FREE to download for all your Apple, Android and Amazon Kindlefire HD devices, and can enjoy its fullest potential by its unlocking option.

Enjoy this Christmas and New Year with Expense Tracker 2.0 and get its exclusive offer of 40% OFF on 29th of December 2013 and unlock the app to experience its fullest potential bundled with FREE Premium Theme. (FREE Premium Theme available only for Apple Community)

Step in to a sustainable financial future with Expense Tracker 2.0
"Expense Tracker 2.0" is NOW AVAILABLE on Apple App Store, Amazon kindlefire Store & Google Play.

Get Expense Tracker 2.0 to your iPad/iPhone/iPod: 
https://itunes.apple.com/app/expense-tracker-2.0/id581877887?mt=8

Get Expense Tracker 2.0 to your Android Phone & Tablet: 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hsenid.expensetracker

Get Expense Tracker 2.0 to you Kindle fire HD: 
http://www.amazon.com/Expense-Tracker-2-0-Financial-Assistant/dp/B00B2HWU9E


----------

